# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Krijimet e shkrimtarëve të forumit kushtuar Shën Valentinit

## Fiori

Tek kjo temë mund të hidhni krijimet tuaja kushtuar Ditës së të Dashuruarve ose thjesht krijime kushtuar Valentinit tuaj (personit që doni).

Më duket se gjatë viteve kemi pasur tema të ngjashme me këtë ndaj do mundohem t'i bashkoj nq se i gjej të tjerat.

Frymëzim të këndshëm!!!

----------


## fara

Ne enderr me the

Beje gjumin e embel e te qete
ledhatoje zemren ne vendin tim,
mosdurim, torture nuk dua te kete
do marre fund  ky udhetim.

Zemra rebele qe shoqe ska mbi dhe
 qe rrahje ndjenjash mire ja njoh,
me madhengjeu permes celularit kur the
s'dua dhurate, dua vetem te te shoh.

Kenaqesi qetesuese me mberrtheu
se dashuria morri forme shenjterie,
cdo qelize trupi kah ti ketheu
 hapat ishin grime me shume lumturie.

Per ti beje gjumin e qete mos vuaj
neser eshte vetem edhe nje dite,
do vij ska tjeter zemres i thuaj
duhet vetem 24 ore me prite.

Udhetimi ka fund te parapare
do t'me kesh te te fal dashurine,
ne shtratin tend endrrimtar
se te dua ,dhe eshte Shen Valentin.

----------


## salamanda

(U KERKOJ FALJE TE GJITHE ATYRE QE S'KUPTOJNE ANGLISHT)

TO SOMEONE(fictitious)


I


Even on Saint Valentines Day 

she keeps me at bay

Although,she weighs over me like a ton of bricks

since November 2006!

Eyes right!Stand at ease!

She's a frightful tease

Descretly showing HER slender arms

You toss the coin wheather she likes your charms...

Well I behaved like a rampant juvenile for I while

and it was very wise for HER to despise

me haha,hi-hi,

but really it's not funny

In fact, it's horrid 

to watch me executed

by the golden arrows of cupid



II

Dimple, dimple!

Was that a smile? 

May be a kind "leave me alone!

Die alone within you!

Be gone!

Pallbearers play eery music

that goes through HER pubic

Hurray! There begins the celebrations of a saplings,

the hatching of a ducklings

over the throne,

Long live the queen!

Why do bees mourn?

No one has died or been fried,

over a female wears nice skirts,

I've seen HER thong

Ding dong ding dong

Wakey-wakey!

My breakfast smile is ready

served by a lady called ...

who wants to write a letter

and adorn it with calligraphic swearing,

because I'm overbearing....



III



I shall follow my lucky star

even if it ends up in a black hole

Its image isn't far,

nor is it fast-it will last!

It lasts as much as a passionate glimpse 

or as much as my moronic stare

of which she's aware

Is she flattered or scared,

by my gregarious glare,

am I being fair,

or just a selfish git,

who deserves to chew grit?



IV

I could write lots more,

for my hearts core,

til I become a bore!

I'm all right on that score!

Score has some importance

1-1 A kiss for a kiss

a lady that I miss

I shall try,

but, oh my!

HER right foot toes 

will connect swiftly  with the dangling objects

between my legs?

Assuredly,she won't miss

I'm  well endowed,

like a horse,of course!



V

HER preference still is indifference

and lord gave me patience

Hope only hope is within my scope...

I wait and never grope,

but provoke a stroke,

just like a witty marquise who claimed

that no feeling ought to be blamed about

(I'm going around the globe, mounted on a tortoise)

Work it out!

Was it the root square of six

or just weet-bix 

left over by a lover,

finished off by a couple of pricks?




VI


What the future holds I can't tell

But I'm sure to end up in hell

Disemboweled upside down like an elf

God designed HER

and said  to me:"Help yourself!",

Shall I defy him!?

Oh, I couldn't...

Oh,she wouldn't...

The Lord punishes, does not reply,

thus saving a lot o explanation

Well,God, I would have liked levitation,

perhaps kundalini,

I long for a bit of meditation

over my hair getting quite sparse

I see no occasion for a spike up the arse,

charged with a thousand volts

Aagh! Don't be a beast,

turn it down at least!

I promise to go back on earth,

wrestle a grizzly bear,

then kiss her on the cheek

All cheeks, with a flair

Sure!

Will I dare?




VII


What're the prospects of dating HER

and taking HER ladyship out for a meal

Just then the world will be still

While I boringly boast 

about having devoured spiders on toast,

and fire rigmarole at will,

until I get the bill!...


The chances of kissing HER eyes though seem virtually nil!

Untrue!

It's a romance based on a trance

Uncertain to enhance...

----------


## e panjohura

_----Nuk festuam kurr,,Shën Valentinin''!------

Unë dhe Ti i dashuri imë
Nuk e festuam kurr këtë ditë
Për ne ishte gjithë jeta,,Shën Valentin''
E jo, vetëm një herë në vit!

Sa shkurt jetuam bashk zemër
Ani që u dashtëm aq shum
Shuaj mallin duke t'thirr në emër
E lotët më shkojn si lum!

Tek varri sot kur erdha
Një lule ta lash dhe ika
S'doja të më duket loti
Ah,sa shum u mërzita!_

----------


## riza2008

> _----Nuk festuam kurr,,Shën Valentinin''!------
> 
> Unë dhe Ti i dashuri imë
> Nuk e festuam kurr këtë ditë
> Për ne ishte gjithë jeta,,Shën Valentin''
> E jo, vetëm një herë në vit!
> 
> Sa shkurt jetuam bashk zemër
> Ani që u dashtëm aq shum
> ...


*Njerëz të zgjuar dhe të mënçur ky është shën valentin,ky që përshkruan e panjohura.Në emër të shën valentinin mund të flasin dhe 100 të ridashuruar,por ky nuk është shën valentin,por është shën.......Sejcili le ta përceptojë sipas shijeve të veta.Për mua çdo gjë është e preceptuar sipas të gjitha rregullave të kuranit dhe biblës. Respekte e panjohura që jep mesazhe të 

tilla për jetën......*

----------


## salamanda

DASHURI PA KUFI


Nje dite shkurti te shkurter urrejtja gjeti belane
Te nesermen te dashuruarit u ndane,lulet u thane...
U shkrine qirinjte gjate nates se ftohte
Shen Valentinin e ngrohu e dashura toke
E enderroi dashurine si krevat dopio
te prodhuar ne Tokio
Aty flinte nje grua duke perqafuar jastekun
Burri nen shtrat kish' thyer zverkun
Prit,kjo s'qenka enderr dashurie,
propagande parie,lule qershie...
Zgjohuni,dashuroni cfare te doni
prej mishi a betoni!

----------


## Ali Baba Tepele

*KËSHTU TË ËNDËRROJ

Sa shumë dua të jem pranë,
Të dëgjojë zërin tënd.
Buzët e tua më lanë,
Në një puthje krejt pa mënd.

Pranë teje të pushoj,
Të thur ëndërrat e kësaj bote.
Zemrën tënde të dëgjojë,
Të më zgjuaj puthja jote.

Të ngrihem nga gjum i rëndë,
Të shikojë sytë e tua..
Të ledhatoj flokun si tëndë,
Të të them sa shum të dua.

Të rrëmbej në krahët e mia
Dhe me puthje të mbuloj,
Të them:"Kështu dashuria,
Në zemëra do lulëzoi."

  Danel Cana*

----------


## Birva

JETO DASHURI

Me buze te thara prita shpresen te vij
nje pike uji te ma leshonte ne buze
e te mund te peshperisja … dashuri
pastaj te vdisja.
Sa shume ndjenja i ruaja ne mua
dhe enderroja nje dite te ti dhuroja
por ato mbeten te mbyllura
tashme jane mekur
s’japin shenja jete
por akoma nuk kane vdekur.
Ndersa une me buze te thara
prita shpresen te vije
dhe enderroja te peshperisja
dashuri…
pastaj le te vdisja
le te jetonte dashuria
ajo do te jetonte…
Por shpresa nuk erdhi
megjithate une me buze te thara peshperita
dashuri,,,
ti jeto.

----------


## {A_N_G_E_L_69}

Ah kjo dashnia shkret qeka vertet e poshter..

----------


## Ndoshta

Nese dashuria ime do te kishte qen vetem per shen valentin un do pritsha te dashuren vetem 1 her ne vjet.
Fest palidhje  :ngerdheshje: 

Nese nuk e kam me shoqen gjith shen valentin ateher... ! :buzeqeshje: 

Shum palidhje Tdhifsha Shen valentinin So fest kjo per mu Kjo osht rren prall e nastradinit  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Fiori

Shpresoj kete vit te lexojme me shume krijime te kushtuara dashurise nga anetaret e forumit  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ajzberg

Shen Valentin

Per dreq ate dite
Qelluam te ndare
Sharjet dhe lotet ishin thene
Dhe thare
Per hir te pajtimit
Nje dhurate po te jap
Ti e pranon
Sa mire the 
Neser zihemi prape............... :Lulja3:

----------


## Viola.V

* Shen Valentini - Oh, kjo Dashuri - Oh L'Amour - Oh this Love !* 


Oh L'Amour , please stay here , grow in my heart 
Please don't go , don't just be here only for the ride 
Once a year is the moment of truth ,time for you to shine 
This day is a real battle between you and 365 days of mine.

----------

